# Klasse von main aus starten



## blade (19. Jan 2010)

Hallo, mal eine Frage, wie kann ich denn eine eigene Klasse z.B. clsMailVersenden aus der Main Klasse starten?

Mach ich das nicht so?



```
* To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package pingcheck;

/**
 *
 * @author mav
 */
public class Main {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO code application logic here

          clsMailVersenden NeueMail = new clsMailVersenden();

         //System.out.println("test123 " + NeueMail.strRueck());
       
    }

}
```


----------



## bygones (19. Jan 2010)

ja...

[c]NeueMail.rufeMethodeAuf()[/c]


----------



## ARadauer (19. Jan 2010)

clsMailVersenden -> ClsMailVersenden Klassen schreibt man groß.
Für was steht das Cls? Ich hoffe doch nicht für Class...


----------



## MQue (19. Jan 2010)

Der Code- style von dir ist noch ein bisschen schräg, schreib lieber so:


```
ClsMailVersenden neueMail = new ClsMailVersenden();
```

und solltest du mal von einem Objekt der Klasse ClsMailVersenden auf ein Objekt der Klasse Main zugreifen wollen (ich vermute mal dass das das nächste ich, was kommt), dann schreibe einfach:


```
ClsMailVersenden neueMail = new ClsMailVersenden(this);

Klasse ClsMailVersenden:

public class ClsMailVersenden {
 
    private Main main;

    public ClsMailVersenden(Main main) {
          this.main = main;
          }

}
```


----------



## blade (19. Jan 2010)

Ja nur funktioniert das Ganze nicht wenn ich die clsMailVersenden aus der Main Klasse aufrufen möchte.

Warum schreibz man denn nicht clsMailVersenden? So sieht doch jeder gleich das es eine eigene Klasse ist.


```
package pingcheck;

/**
 *
 * @author mav
 */
public class Main {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO code application logic here
          //  clsMailVersenden.postMail();
          clsMailVersenden NeueMail = new clsMailVersenden();

         //System.out.println("test123 " + NeueMail.strRueck());
       
    }

}
```


```
package pingcheck;



import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;

public class clsMailVersenden
{
  public static void postMail( String recipient,
                               String subject,
                               String message, String from )
    throws MessagingException
  {
    Properties props = new Properties();
    props.put( "mail.smtp.host", "xxxxxxx" );                                  //smtp server
    props.put("mail.smtp.port", Integer.toString(25));                          //Port
    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props );
    Message msg = new MimeMessage( session );
    InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress( from );
    msg.setFrom( addressFrom );
    InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress( recipient );
    msg.setRecipient( Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo );
    msg.setSubject( subject );
    msg.setContent( message, "text/plain" );
    Transport.send( msg );
  }

  public static void main( String[] args ) throws Exception
  {
    postMail( "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",                             //Empfänger
              "xxxxxxx",                                                    //Titel
              "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx",                               //Nachricht
              "xxxxxxxxxxxxxx");                                       //Absender
  }
}
```


----------



## MQue (19. Jan 2010)

Klassen Groß,
Variablen klein, 

das ist eine Code Convention von Java, in .Net (C#) is z.B.: wieder anders.
Grundsätzlich kannst du machen was du willst, aber empfohlen wird oberes


PS: du hast oben zweimal ein public static void main(...) 
Grundsätzlich sollte ein Programm nur einen Startpunkt sprich ein main haben, 
wenn du wie in deinem Programm mehrere main- Methoden hast, nimmt der Compiler die erste main die er beim Interpretieren findet und das kann unter Umständen für dich die falschen main sein.


----------



## blade (19. Jan 2010)

in einem anderem Beitrag von mir hatte einer geschrieben das jede Klasse wieder eine Main Methode haben darf.
Habe eine Main Klasse die die Mail Klasse aufruft.
Ist das nicht so?


----------



## Michael... (19. Jan 2010)

blade hat gesagt.:


> in einem anderem Beitrag von mir hatte einer geschrieben das jede Klasse wieder eine Main Methode haben darf.


Sicher: es darf jede Klasse eine main - Methode haben. Ist nur die Frage was bringt's?
In Deinem Fall erzeugst Du ein Objekt Deiner Klasse (hast Du ja bereits gemacht) und rufst an diesem Objekt die 
	
	
	
	





```
postMail(...)
```
auf.


----------



## blade (19. Jan 2010)

ja aber ich kann nicht die main von mail versenden aufrufen.
bekomm dann nen fehler.


----------



## Michael... (19. Jan 2010)

Du sollst ja nicht die main aufrufen. Sondern die postMail und da diese - wie ich gerade festgestellt habe static ist - reicht folgendes:

```
public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            clsMailVersenden.postMail("blub", "blub", "blub");
        }
        catch (Exception exc) {
            exc.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## blade (20. Jan 2010)

hmm leider klappt das auch nicht so,


```
package pingcheck;

/**
 *
 * @author mav
 */

public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            clsMailVersenden.postMail(null, null, null, null);
        }
        catch (Exception exc) {
            exc.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```
denke das es an dieser zeile liegt: 

clsMailVersenden.postMail(null, null, null, null);

bekomm aber ne fehlermeldung:


----------



## Suinos (20. Jan 2010)

blade hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [JAVA=11]clsMailVersenden.postMail(null, null, null, null);
> [/code]


Da soll ja auch nicht [c]null[/c] rein, sondern wichtige Informationen, wie du schon an den Parameter-Namen ablesen kannst:


			
				blade hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [JAVA=11]public static void postMail( String recipient,
> String subject,
> String message, String from )
> [/code]


Oder sendest du normalerweise auch E-Mails *ohne Empfänger*, *ohne Betreff*, *ohne Nachricht* und *ohne Absender* ab? 



			
				blade hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bekomm aber ne fehlermeldung:


Das ist aber eine kurze Fehlermeldung.


----------



## blade (20. Jan 2010)

hmm aber wenn ich doch schon alle wichtigen dinge in der mail-klasse hab. muss ich doch nichts mehr übergeben, sondern nur noch starten?!
absender usw. steht alles schon in der klasse, wenn ich sie solo kompiliere funktioniert die mail versendung, will die eine klasse jetzt aber aus der main starten.

Das war übrigends die fehlermeldung:


Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/mail/Message
        at pingcheck.Main.main(Main.java:16)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.mail.Message
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
        ... 1 more


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> das ist eine Code Convention von Java, in .Net (C#) is z.B.: wieder anders.


in VB.Net ist das anders - in C++/CLI - in........... prinzipell macht es nur Sinn den Typen mit an die Variable zu hängen wo es keine Typenüberprüfung gibt ... PHP etc.

hand, mogel


----------



## blade (20. Jan 2010)

@Suinos: Danke, jetzt hab ichs gerafft 

ist es den generell unsinn wenn man mehrere main methoden in einem programm hat?
@mogel: ist es denn nicht ein guter stiel wenn ich klassen und variablen generell mit dem typ bezeichne?

intVariable1 = integer
strVariable2 = String 

usw.

@all: ich lese hier öfter das vergleiche mit c# gemacht werden, wie denkt ihr denn über c# und vb.net?
ich bin jetzt am java lernen weil ich vorhabe nochmal zu studieren und man dazu ja "leider" auf bestimmte sprachen festgelegt ist.
aber wie denkt ihr generell wenn man java und .net vergleicht was hat mehr zukunft?


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2010)

blade hat gesagt.:


> ist es denn nicht ein guter stiel wenn ich klassen und variablen generell mit dem typ bezeichne?


nein ... zum Einen widerspricht es den Konventionen ... zum Anderem liefert Dir jede IDE Details zur Variable wenn Du mit der Maus darüber bist ... außerdem hast Du bei Typen Sprachen den Vorteil son aus dem Kontext zu erkennen was das für ein Typ ist ... Du wirst wohl kaum ein Integer an einen String zuweisen können



> ich lese hier öfter das vergleiche mit c# gemacht werden, wie denkt ihr denn über c# und vb.net?


C# ist der Misslungene Ansatz von MS um Java aufzumischen ... MIsslungen in dem Sinn das das .NET Framework noch immer nur unter Windows läuft ... wenn die es auch für Linux etc. kompilieren würden - wäre da meine Meinung anders (Mono zählt nicht) ... mit VB.NET kannst Du wunderbar GUIs zusammen klicken ... musst aber mit den Eigenheiten von VisualBasic leben (Arrays)




> ich bin jetzt am java lernen weil ich vorhabe nochmal zu studieren und man dazu ja "leider" auf bestimmte sprachen festgelegt ist.


komisch ... ich hatte C / C++ / Java ... in den ersten 3 Semestern ... danach war es uns freigestellt was wir nehmen ... hauptsache das Programm funktinierte und war sauber geschrieben



> aber wie denkt ihr generell wenn man java und .net vergleicht was hat mehr zukunft?


Du kannst nicht zwei Einsatzgebiete miteinander vergleichen ... oder magst Du Obstsalat


----------



## SegFault (20. Jan 2010)

blade hat gesagt.:


> aber wie denkt ihr generell wenn man java und .net vergleicht was hat mehr zukunft?



Das ist mal wieder Flameverdächtig. Meiner bescheidenen  Meinung nach hat beides seine Berechtigung. 
Java: Ist relativ einfach und schnell zu programmieren, hat eine Enorme Bibliothekensammlung womit sehr viele dinge (Netzwerkzugriff,Mailversand, Datenbanking, GUI's) sehr schnell und einfach verwendet werden können. Das Hauptpunkt der für Java spricht ist eine Plattformunabhängigkeit. In Java Entwickelte Programme laufen mit sehr hoher Sicherheit auf Linux, Mac, Windows.... Systemen. Im grunde überall wo es auch die Java Runtime gibt.

.Net: Ist AFAIK sogar noch einfacher als Java. Entwicklungen komplexer Anwendungen können per GUI Builder sehr simple gemacht werden, Das gleiche gilt für Datenbankzugriffe etc. Das Framework ist sehr einfach gestrickt aber unglaublich leistungsfähig. Dummerweise verfolgt es die Typische Microsoft Politik. Die Chancen das ein .net Programm auf einen anderen Betriebssystem läuft als auf Windows sind nicht mehr so groß wie bei Java. Vor allem wenn es darum geht GUIs zu bauen. Für Linux gibts da schon Portierungsversuche. Da bin ich aber nicht mehr auf den neuesten Stand ob das nun problemlos klappt. Laut meinen letzten Stand gabs da noch einige Probleme.


----------

